# lid for a 10gal.



## Trademark (Apr 23, 2008)

I know Petsmart sells those reptile lids with the metal mesh and Ebay has "Tough-Top" screen covers too. Are those any good for mantids or is the cloth-like veil stuff better? I have a ton of veil and a glue gun, I guess I could make one, but what would use as a frame? Is there such a thing as buying those types of frames from hardware stores?


----------



## Malnra (Apr 23, 2008)

Trademark said:


> I know Petsmart sells those reptile lids with the metal mesh and Ebay has "Tough-Top" screen covers too. Are those any good for mantids or is the cloth-like veil stuff better? I have a ton of veil and a glue gun, I guess I could make one, but what would use as a frame? Is there such a thing as buying those types of frames from hardware stores?


should work fine if it is not too much money to spend and will fit well ... that is my thought anyway


----------



## Trademark (Apr 23, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> should work fine if it is not too much money to spend and will fit well ... that is my thought anyway


Oh, ok thank you. So I can use metal screens, awesome. Yeah I'm gonna try to not spend more than twenty bucks. Therefore, eBay wins over Petsmart in that department. Whew.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the ones sold are too expensive. They cost more than the tank sometimes! Well, the ones I've used are the ones I've made. The frame was made from cardboard and tape. You can get creative though. I was initially planning to use wood, but cardboard was more abundant.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)

I put mesh over it and put a screen lid over top to hold it down. I don't use the mesh unless the tank holds nymphs which require fruit flies.


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 24, 2008)

I actuall just made this and was going to start a thread for it but here are the pics. I have 4 L5 ghosts in it now. I used the screen lid and hot glued and insect cloth or really fine mesh underneath it just in case. It allows same amount of light through.


----------

